# So your little brother's a furry...



## KitsuneKit (Nov 5, 2006)

... call it invasion of privacy or whatever but a DA account is a DA account.  I looked in on my little brother's Devaintart Account and I was met with a shock.  My little brother is a furry too!  He doesn't know of my furriness and he doesn't know that I know of his furriness.  And I don't want to talk to him about it because I don't want to risk blowing my secret and I know he won't tell me for the same reason.

What a wacky and sticky situation this is.

Does your family know about your "hobbies"


----------



## garudaserpent (Nov 5, 2006)

aww, that's cute!  heheh

Mmm,nope.  My little sister knows I can draw StarFox characters fairly well, because several years ago she was in a starfox phase and demanded I draw stuff for her.  Any other hints that might have leaked are probably taken as fantasy art more than anthro though.


----------



## Chomperz (Nov 5, 2006)

my mom only knows that i draw anthro. but i don't think she even knows furry fandom exists. Â¯(Âº_o)/Â¯


----------



## Bokracroc (Nov 5, 2006)

All my family knows is I like the use that thar compootar machine and I like to makeith thee animations.

My brother's girlfriend has a DA and she's in some Gothy art group or something (even though she isn't one)


----------



## JohnTheRonso (Nov 5, 2006)

What if I suddenly found out my brother was furry?
<thinks of him>
Nah... impossible.... 

And my family... knows that I like to draw furries, but they definitly don't think of it as a community and think I'm a fan of fantasy art or something...


----------



## wessa (Nov 5, 2006)

nope and they never will if i can help it


----------



## Dragoneer (Nov 5, 2006)

FURRY IS GENETIC!

And yeah, my mom has seen my Preyfar and Dragoneer pr0n and has no problems with it. And she's a devout Christian, too.


----------



## Moon-Baby (Nov 5, 2006)

Dragoneer said:
			
		

> FURRY IS GENETIC!
> 
> And yeah, my mom has seen my Preyfar and Dragoneer pr0n and has no problems with it. And she's a devout Christian, too.



...My mind is blown. :lol:


I think all of my family knows. My siblings know all of it, pretty much, my mother and other relatives know what I draw and know I interact with other people like me.

Although I don't think they get it all that much really...>_>

Edit: also, @Dragoneer, you changed your stuff while I was posting....weird. one avatar, then another completely different one...


----------



## Dragoneer (Nov 5, 2006)

Moon-Baby said:
			
		

> Although I don't think they get it all that much really...>_>


One of my sister knows, too... but only because she's a nosey somebody and refused to gimme a ride to AnthroCon one year without knowing all the fine details. I dunno how she feels about it though. I couldn't care less, honestly... I'm not very attached to family.


----------



## Trinitykat (Nov 5, 2006)

my family knows about me and I am teased mercilessly about it, ;_; my family thinks its just another joke, they send me birthday cards and stuff with pictures of me from cons and stuff, its really embarrassing


----------



## Wolfblade (Nov 5, 2006)

My parents found out. Someone I trusted and showed it to (never did find out who) must have told them because they described an image I KNOW they couldn't have seen themselves.

Wasn't pretty. To get them off my back I ended up having to burn a stack of blank paper in the backyard to have a pile of ash for them to find and then be all drama and "I burned it all! are you happy now?! boooohooooo *runs to his room crying*"

They seemed satisfied with that.

9_9

Of course I burned nothing. I was proud of my porn, dammit! XP


----------



## Trinitykat (Nov 5, 2006)

Wolfblade said:
			
		

> My parents found out. Someone I trusted and showed it to (never did find out who) must have told them because they described an image I KNOW they couldn't have seen themselves.
> 
> Wasn't pretty. To get them off my back I ended up having to burn a stack of blank paper in the backyard to have a pile of ash for them to find and then be all drama and "I burned it all! are you happy now?! boooohooooo *runs to his room crying*"
> 
> ...


and you should be proud of your porn every one should....=^^= yay porn!


----------



## Bokracroc (Nov 5, 2006)

Wolfblade said:
			
		

> My parents found out. Someone I trusted and showed it to (never did find out who) must have told them because they described an image I KNOW they couldn't have seen themselves.
> 
> Wasn't pretty. To get them off my back I ended up having to burn a stack of blank paper in the backyard to have a pile of ash for them to find and then be all drama and "I burned it all! are you happy now?! boooohooooo *runs to his room crying*"
> 
> ...


Oh snap!

If you load up Flash on my PC, you'll be able to see all my Furry stuff in it's glory. However only my brother uses the PC apart from me and he just downloads MP3's, porn and checks Emails.


----------



## Sparky the chu (Nov 5, 2006)

hehehe n.n my brother is a fur like me and we know about each other n.n plus he's a macrophile and a voraphile like me ! I was like 'omg, yay!' when I found out about it X3


----------



## lolcox (Nov 5, 2006)

My family sorta knows of the furry fandom.
I didn't make a big secret of it.

Even my mother knew.

Heh, I actually showed the family one of the commissions I received.

They wanted to know if I was going to put it on a shirt.

If they asked that question today, I'd tell them that I need the Torso Awaregness skill first.


----------



## yak (Nov 5, 2006)

hahaha, i think _my whole country_ doesn't know what furry is, so i feel safe on a much much higher lever.


----------



## Aikon (Nov 5, 2006)

Yes, thanks to my drunk ass brother and a round of truth or dare, so do my friends.


----------



## gust (Nov 5, 2006)

nobody in my family knows about it, and i leave no clues.

although if they found out i doubt they would be mad or annoying about it to me, i don't look at porn stuff all that much.


----------



## Hanazawa (Nov 5, 2006)

My family knows I draw animal-head people. I'm not a furry, so it doesn't matter.


----------



## TheLostWolf (Nov 5, 2006)

They don't have a clue.
Nor does my family know I'm bi...
But hey.. it's none of their business.

They think I'm shooting a basketball tourny when I going to FWA... but hey... I'm on my own now.


----------



## garudaserpent (Nov 5, 2006)

I guess I'm pretty discreet, but then again I live an hour away from home, and just about no one knows.  I could probably get away with it, considering I'm not so much of a porn artist.
But is it just me, or is furry the new gay?  It's great that people are getting more and more tolerant of homosexuality, but all of a sudden furry is the flavor of the month to hate.  Some of the most open-minded, intellectual people I know honestly believe everything the media says to be true about it.
I would just be so uncomfortable letting my family know that it's a big part of my life, I guess partially because of that.


----------



## BlitzWolf (Nov 5, 2006)

Very few in my relationships, both friends and family, know I'm a furry. Even fewer know I'm bi. But hey, when I want them to know, they'll know.

It's not that I'm embarrassed by it or think they'll be upset or something. It's just that I don't think it's important. Yes, that sounds like cliche denial, but is how I feel. Besides, if I was in denial, I wouldn't have told anyone about me being a furry or bi. Granted, it's not a lot of people, but I've still told people I know.

*chuckles and walks up to mic*

Hi, I'm Blitz and I'm a bi furry.


----------



## jackmcfur (Nov 5, 2006)

yak said:
			
		

> hahaha, i think _my whole country_ doesn't know what furry is, so i feel safe on a much much higher lever.



Where are you from?


----------



## Kittiara (Nov 5, 2006)

My parents know I'm a furry.Â Â There's nothing wrong with it. XD

They think it's cool, and I always draw them as anthros for mother's and father's day.Â Â They get a real kick out of it, and adore my art. :3

It's not a big deal.Â Â It's like how I'm bi.Â Â Yeah, whatever, none of it's hush hush, because I don't think any of it needs to be.Â Â I don't fucking care if anybody has a problem with any of that stuff. :3 It's not all that important to me.  Ie: I keep my sex life to myself, but not who I am in basic, basic terms.


----------



## TheLostWolf (Nov 5, 2006)

BlitzWolf said:
			
		

> *chuckles and walks up to mic*
> 
> Hi, I'm Blitz and I'm a bi furry.



*smirks*
Hi Blitz!

(I smirk to much)


----------



## KabukiHomewood (Nov 5, 2006)

Well let's see.  My brother openly admits he enjoys furry porn (well admits it to me, anyway!), My little sis has been drawing furry for years, I have been drawing it since I first picked up a crayon, and my mom's nickname is Otter and used to date a furry lynx.  So yeah, it's pretty well-appreciated and accepted in my family!

To the OP:  Why not let your brother know you guys share an interest in the stuff?   It could be a bonding experience


----------



## BlitzWolf (Nov 5, 2006)

KabukiHomewood said:
			
		

> Well let's see.Â Â My brother openly admits he enjoys furry porn (well admits it to me, anyway!), My little sis has been drawing furry for years, I have been drawing it since I first picked up a crayon, and my mom's nickname is Otter and used to date a furry lynx.Â Â So yeah, it's pretty well-appreciated and accepted in my family!
> 
> To the OP:Â Â Why not let your brother know you guys share an interest in the stuff?Â Â  It could be a bonding experience



You sick puppy! 

Nah, just kiddin' with ya...I know what you mean. And you're right, sharing a common interest is a good thing. Even if it may be a little awkward at first, this could be a really good thing for you two to share. In other words, it's all good in the hood.


----------



## mirroreyes (Nov 5, 2006)

My parents know and help me get my booth stuff set up every year for Anthrocon.  They think it's fun.


----------



## Rhainor (Nov 5, 2006)

My mom kinda knew I liked anthro stuff at one point, but it's been forever since she's even so much as _overheard_ a conversation of mine about anthro stuff, so she's probably forgotten about it.

I've got one RL friend who knows (he's actually on FA, as *Enig*), and another who kinda knows, and is borderline furry himself.  That's the extent that anyone I know in RL knows about me being a furry-fan, let alone that I'm an Otherkin.

Once I move away from home, I'll probably be more open with it, since I won't have to worry about my narrow-minded mom will think if she finds out.


----------



## Solaris (Nov 5, 2006)

The only person that knows im a dragon is my sister. I told here a while back and shes kept it secret for a good number of years now, either that or shes forgot  I even let her post under my name on the AFD forums and talk to my wing brothers on aim.


----------



## Tinintri (Nov 5, 2006)

Wow... that's pretty great.  I wish my brother was a furry.

Yeah, my family knows almost painfully too well.  They support it/don't care, except for my mom who thinks it's pathetic and a waste of time.


----------



## Whirlaxis (Nov 5, 2006)

nobody knows but me! i even clear my history on my comp whenever i go to FA or tehse forums, not cause i think they'll care, but because we have enough shit going on in our house right now that i dont want to make more trouble.plus, compared to my sis, im the perfect child, so i dont want to risk blowing that.

ive been working up to the point of telling my friends. im making it seem like i just like the people on this site and im not really part of the stuff, but in the past wek a=ive been going on FA openly on our school comps and stuff and they give me shit for "looking at teh furyy pr0n" but w/e, i know they're just messing around.


----------



## crabby_the_frog (Nov 5, 2006)

I try to keep things secretive, but I have my suspicians:

-My brother's amazingly nosey, and I've caught him digging through my harddrive on more then 1 occasion.

-My Mom knows what Deviantart is, questions why I like Starfox so much and keeps asking me to explain my desktop picture. (Which I never do)

-My Dad's oblivious but I'm sure he wouldn't care if i told him.

-My friends and girlfriend don't know anything. I've hinted to my girlfriend quite a bit. I even got her to admit that if she could be any animal she would want to be a snow leapard (heh... sexey)

-And people at my work are the stereotyped anti-furs you see on the news, so I'm keeping things quiet.

The only difficult thing is staying balanced between my schoolwork, online social life, offline social life, friends, family, and the crazy amount of coloring I have to do.


----------



## tundra_arctic_wolf (Nov 5, 2006)

Absolutely no one knows that I'm a furry.


----------



## Moon-Baby (Nov 5, 2006)

I'm actually thinking my brother may be one, somewhat.

He watches the Funday Pawpet Show and listens to some of 2 Gryphon's rants I've got on my i-pod.

He's even found some furry related stuff that I didn't even  know existed.


----------



## Wyrwulf (Nov 6, 2006)

My mother found a piece of furry porn I'd printed out while moving furniture. She told me i needed to hide stuff like that better with my little step-brothers around now, and that was it. She's completely Net-illiterate and I doubt she even suspects there's a whole subculture out there built around this stuff. 

Heck, only my sister even knows I draw at all, and she's only seen things like Moogles from me.

No one suspects a thing. :twisted:


----------



## Icarus (Nov 6, 2006)

*llols*
My parents are just happy that I am drawing and writing again...
I told them it was a "Art Hosting Site." and thats all.  :lol:


----------



## Argon (Nov 6, 2006)

Interesting situation... I'd say you should keep quiet about it depending on his age, and how much you trust him.


----------



## Aquin (Nov 6, 2006)

My family doesnt know.. they totaly think im straight.. they know i like dragons, but they have no idea just how much. I dont plan on letting them no -ever-. I fear that they may be to religious to understand the whole thing. Now, my parents dont go to church, but a large majority of my family is -REPUBLICAN >.<- so you can imagine how hard that must be. I keep my PC password protected so that you have to log in just to get on Windows. Its a bit of a bitch, but effective. I caught one of my family members trying to use my PC without permission last week. Not only was that scary, but the little shit was attempting to guess passwords. I kicked him out of my room and hes not allowed back in untill hes an adult, xd. This is MY privacy, and MY sanity that is at stake. Untill i move on my own i cannot afford to have them find out.


----------



## Xipoid (Nov 6, 2006)

I'm the only furry I know in the whole area. The two people that know I'm a furry are borderlining being closet furries themselves. I'm going to bring them to FWA and see what happens...


----------



## Bokracroc (Nov 6, 2006)

Aquin said:
			
		

> My family doesnt know.. they totaly think im straight.. they know i like dragons, but they have no idea just how much. I dont plan on letting them no -ever-. I fear that they may be to religious to understand the whole thing. Now, my parents dont go to church, but a large majority of my family is -REPUBLICAN >.<- so you can imagine how hard that must be. I keep my PC password protected so that you have to log in just to get on Windows. Its a bit of a bitch, but effective. I caught one of my family members trying to use my PC without permission last week. Not only was that scary, but the little shit was attempting to guess passwords. I kicked him out of my room and hes not allowed back in untill hes an adult, xd. *This is MY privacy, and MY sanity that is at stake. Untill i move on my own i cannot afford to have them find out.*


Whoa, paranoia.

The only effort I make it 'hide' stuff is put it in hidden (and for finished work, Read-Only) folders. But I do that for all my Flash works, just incase someone goes on a spaz Deleting spree (I nav by Typing).

If I get 'found' out and they don't like it, stiff shit. I'll do what I like (Bite me and I'll bite back).


----------



## WelcomeTheCollapse (Nov 6, 2006)

Hmm, I wish my brother was a fur. Maybe I'd like him a little better. 

As for people knowing, there are few. Only other furs and one person in my dorm hall. I don't want to tell my family, as they are conservative. Though I'd sooner tell them about that than tell them I'm bisexual.

But probably by this time next year, I think I'll have announced everything to a lot of people. I'll have a tail, collar, maybe ears. And of course, FA shirts.

I really don't have much art to hide, but I make damn sure that nobody gets into my sketchbook.


----------



## yak (Nov 6, 2006)

jackNboose said:
			
		

> yak said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A place that not everyone knows even exists, the homeland of the infamous "numa-numa" song, Moldova, Republic of.


----------



## Killy the Fox (Nov 6, 2006)

Ooh, my family knows. As does my sis. they also know i got paid for drawing adult art. And i got compliments from my parents and sis on how my art looks.

I never made it a giant secret. My mom just finds it fascinating that i can earn cash for stuff i do.


----------



## TORA (Nov 6, 2006)

My mother knows about my furriness and is quite abhored by it (she only knows the sexual side of it).


----------



## goat (Nov 6, 2006)

only 2 people know, my love, and a friend of mine who goes to school at GA tech. ive only shown him 1 pic i thought was hot and he didnt care


----------



## lolcox (Nov 6, 2006)

My coworkers are picking up on me "being a furry".

Though, it's more like, I enjoy the artwork, and might hang out with a couple of people, but really, I'm not all that into it now.
If it were three years ago, then yeah, I'd say I was.

(on an aside: by a technicality, sharks aren't furry.  No fur, baby. ;D)


----------



## Miffroon (Nov 10, 2006)

My friends know about me being a furry, they give me friendly jabs about it and I return them with their secrets. I'm still trying to decide the best way to explain it to my parents (I liek teh n00d foxes!).

Eh I'm sure I'll figure it out in the end... Also hello FA <.<


----------



## insanityJ (Nov 10, 2006)

lol my family don't know what a furry is lol but im not tellin em anyway they will thing im some sort of zoophile


----------



## brightlioness (Nov 11, 2006)

You guys are the only ones who know that I'm a fur. 

I'm very close to my family and they know what furries are, but until a month or two ago, furries kinda freaked me out. Then I met this guy who's a fur and realized that it isn't as freaky as I thought it was. And then I find that there are people on the net as insane as me! XD

And actually I've been wearing kitty ears and stuff for a while, but that's always written off as my otaku-ness.

My friend the fur doesn't even know I'm a fur. It's actually rather exciting to have a secret! =^_^=


----------



## Os (Nov 11, 2006)

Yeah... people know I'm furry.  The people that have seen my wearing my tail around town, and anybody who's just asked me.  Lots of people wonder because of my work, but hey; If they wanna' know, they'll ask.  I'm not private and discreet about it, nor do I always run around and flaunt it, never saying, "look at me! I'm a furry!" even though, like I said before, it's fun to wear the tail around and freak people out.  so far, nobody's had any problems with it.  

My mom found out when I lived with her and only picked at me for a few minutes, letting it drop after that.  I don't think she cared because I was practically making a living off of it at the time over furbid.


----------



## Pinkuh (Nov 11, 2006)

My whole family and extended family know about my furryness

I got married at a fur con and I dragged everyone there.

my mom thinks its awsome... everyone else thinks it's cute


----------



## SevenFisher (Nov 11, 2006)

My whole family knew about me drawing furry characters and that I'm furry - I even barked, beg like dog, and do puppy eyes..as well being lazy and curl up in my bed, and I'd glad to sleep anywhere..... they didn't mind, really. Although, nobody knows I draw yiff other than my sister, which she doesnt' mind either.

To be honest, living in Scotland means we don't know what furry is - I was first one who found the fur-con at the age of 14 or 15. And realised I've been furry since I was eight, being The Hedgehog for more than 12 years till I've changed it to  Dog-Man.


----------



## snow (Nov 11, 2006)

What is this "Furry" stuff you speak of


----------



## Xan_vega (Nov 12, 2006)

It was my younger brother who made me realize I was a furry. I had never heard of the term until that point. I knew I liked anthro art and world role play as one all the time. We kept it from our parents and treated it like it was the greatest secret we could share. They knew we played as animals but didn't know what furries were. It wasn't until a year ago that they found out the wrong way and now he is facing the risk of getting kicked out on the street.

All my friends know, I lost a few because of it but that's their loss. One mocks me for it but he doesn't know his wife is beginning to become a fur.


----------



## Xipoid (Nov 12, 2006)

Xan_vega said:
			
		

> ...One mocks me for it but he doesn't know his wife is beginning to become a fur.



Now that is worthy of a novel


----------



## Xan_vega (Nov 12, 2006)

Xipoid said:
			
		

> Xan_vega said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's hilarious because one moment she is agreeing with how I am a sick freak (yet they keep having me over) and the moment he leaves the room she asks me if I have that art she asked for. I swear at this rate, they are going to end up broke with her buying art off me (not really, I only charge local folks I know a dollar a picture).


----------



## Xipoid (Nov 12, 2006)

How can you not laugh while this is going on? I wouldn't be able to keep a strait face. Her cover would have been blown wide open if I was there (I would of just broken down and laughed until my sides burned from pain).


----------



## Fotter (Nov 12, 2006)

All of my friends know, and I don't try to hide it, but my family has no clue about the fandom. My dad knows I draw animal-people-things and that I go to conventions every few years but the community as we see it is non-exsistant to 'em.
If I found out someone related to me was a secretive furry I'm not sure how I'd handle it. A part of me would want to confront them and say "ZOMG I'm a furry, too!!" but another part would want to give them privacy. I figure if they didn't tell me they probably didn't want me to know. Dx


----------



## Xan_vega (Nov 12, 2006)

Xipoid said:
			
		

> How can you not laugh while this is going on? I wouldn't be able to keep a strait face. Her cover would have been blown wide open if I was there (I would of just broken down and laughed until my sides burned from pain).



Well when they are bashing furs, I just laugh. It doesn't bug me because I know all their dirty little secrets too, making them hypocrites. I once told the husband that if he wanted to be an ass about me being a fur, I knew a few people who would be interested in learning a certain 911 operator who likes to goad callers and who also likes to abuse drugs when out with his friends. He shut up quickly.


----------



## Faukx (Nov 12, 2006)

All my friends know im a furry, my little brother knows it to and they all know about the whole fandom around it. My parents and grandparents know i love drawing anthro art, but they just love my drawings. the also heared the word furry and furconvention a fwe times while we had a role-play evening @ my place, but they never asked what it was. My friends like to joke about it sometimes and one role-play evening @ my place one friend said we could all go to a furrcon dressed up like hunters and yelling *hunting season opened!*. that was just a good laugh.
Also all my friends and parents/grandparents know im BI, but they just want me to be happy.
About a week ago one of my best friends told me he became u furry, so that was quite a suprise. but i loved to hear that . And i got another friend who's a fur.

So overall im in a good position here. I think my parents wouldn't mind to know about the whole furry thing and its fandoms, but ill tell them when they ask.


----------



## Shienocovocane (Nov 12, 2006)

My family doesn't believe me. HA. XD


----------



## coffeewolf (Nov 13, 2006)

One person accuses me quite often of being furry, but hes about as credible as a landslide and sexy like roadkill. Social grace is something that other people have for him. I intend to keep it out of my life, as a hobby, not a lifestyle.


----------



## kyubi_youma (Nov 13, 2006)

omg my whole family knows i think they also know allot of other things including my sexual preference i wore a tail to high school for a whole fricken year for gosh sake if that doesn't tell you something i dont think anything will (i made the tail my self and earned the nick name kangaroo boy from my pears <giggle> and i think i got my sister into the fandom too lol she colors other artists pictures and has a deviant art account with her drawings on it lol me i need to start drawing again  lol although im kinda debating whether or not to tell my brother in the navy <hes a long time 4-chan b-tard you know from before it turned all gay and crapness


----------



## Takeo Wolf (Dec 1, 2012)

I found out my brother is a furry beacuse I saw him looking at furries without him knowing and I told him I knew and that I am a furry


----------



## Toshabi (Dec 1, 2012)

What a necro.


To be on topic, I'd totally find a way to screw with his head. Like I'd purposely discuss how disgusted I am with furries after watching the CSI episode, or be all like "You know what's lame? Furfags". Just watching him squirm as I take a shit all over his secret hobby lifestyle would be incredible.


----------



## Corto (Dec 1, 2012)

How do you people even find these threads?

The bump was on topic, but we've had much more recent versions of this same topic, and this one's in the wrong section to boot. So, thread locked.


----------

